# المواصفات الطرق والجسور لعام 1998 .



## اعجال (28 أبريل 2008)

لايمكن لمهندسي الطرق بالأستغناء عن كراسة المواصفات في اي مشروع.
حيث ان العمل مربوط دائما بكراسة المواصفات سواء كانت في الموقع او في المختبر .
عسى الله ان تفيد اخواني بالمنتدى وان تكون ذات قيمة لهم . 

اولا :الموصفات الطرق والجسور لعام 1998 م بوزارة النقل بالمملكة
ثانيا : مواصفات الطرق التكميلية الزارعية.
ثالثاً : المواصفات الفنية والشروط العامة لإنارة الشوارع والطرق والميادين 1415هـ


----------



## اعجال (28 أبريل 2008)

*اضيف اليها المراجعة الفنية لتمكتمل المواصفات وسبق ان طرحتها في المنتدى*

ارجو للجميع الفائذة والمنفعة والدعاء لي ولاخواننا في فلسطين ان يرفع الله عنهم ماهم فيه من الكرب بظهر الغيب


----------



## فاروق ن (28 أبريل 2008)

Thanks Youuuuuuuuu


----------



## بسام اليمني (29 أبريل 2008)

بارك اله فيك وفي جهودك الخيرة 
الله هم أنصر المجاهدين في فلسطين


----------



## ابو حسناء (29 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى واعانكم الله على كل مجهوداتكم


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك يا أخي على المواصفات الرائعه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الطيب 
اللهم انصر اخوننا في فلسطين


----------



## مدحت فايق (4 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لمجهود الرائع
وأني لاخزن لم نعد نقدر أن نقدم لأأخواننا في فلسطين الأ الدعاء لهم
الله ارحم بهم منا


----------



## فراس76 (5 يونيو 2008)

ممنونين اخي وبارك الله فيك........


----------



## newbarcelonar (7 نوفمبر 2008)

:56::56::56::82::82:thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank uuuuu my brother:16:


----------



## طريق الهندسة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يديك العافية


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

_*شكرا اخي الكريم*_


----------



## رباح السعدي (15 فبراير 2009)

احتاج الى الواصفات العامة للطرق والجسور العراقية باللغة العربية


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 فبراير 2009)

:59:_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نظرة ومدد (25 فبراير 2009)

أسأل الله العلي القدير
أن يبارك في هذا المنتدى
وأن يوفق مؤسيسيه ورواده ولمن يساهم فيه
وان يدافع أن أهلنا في فلسطين 
وأن يمكر لهم ضد أعدائهم


----------



## عبدو99 (25 فبراير 2009)

شكر جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## norcom (7 مارس 2009)

chokraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## طلال بداح (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات الجيده والمفيده التي تفيدنا بها 
انت وغيرك من المهندسين الاعزاء لكم مني 
خالص حب وتقدير واسال الله ان يزيدكم من العلم 
ما هو نافع ويزيدنا من فضله وكرمه كل ما خير 
تقبلوا مروري وسلامي 
طلال بداح


----------



## ROUDS (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (8 مارس 2009)

*الف الف شكر على هذه الملفات القيمة*​


----------



## روافد1 (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس حسن (16 مايو 2011)

شكر كتيير


----------



## م.احمد علي الجنابي (17 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو وهاب (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس حقوقي (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## asd salim (20 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (20 فبراير 2013)

thank u


----------



## زانا سواره (27 فبراير 2013)

أحسن الله اليك ولوالديك..
جزاك الله.


----------



## سمير عمار (1 مارس 2013)

شكراً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## metkal (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## المهندس الامين (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمده33 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر*

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m.amirhakim (16 مارس 2014)

المواصفات التي تم تنزيها عبارة عن الباب التاسع فقط واليكم باقي الابواب


----------



## m.amirhakim (16 مارس 2014)

باقي الابواب


----------



## m.amirhakim (16 مارس 2014)

وكمان باقي الابواب


----------



## m.amirhakim (16 مارس 2014)

الباب الخامس الذي سقط سهوا وليس قصدا


----------



## m.amirhakim (16 مارس 2014)

*وزارة النقل 
المواصفات الخاصة بعقود الصيانة
1999 - 1420*


----------



## m.amirhakim (16 مارس 2014)

*وزارة النقل 
المواصفات الخاصة بعقود الصيانة
1999 - 1420*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (30 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

